# Rolex Yachtmaster vs Ulysse Nardin maxi marine diver chrono



## MNam (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi, I've been reading these forums for a while and now I'm torn between two watches so I would love to hear what everyone thinks.
I have a Tag carrera. So this watch would be just my second.

Ulysse Nardin
8003-102-7/91 • Maxi Marine Diver Chronograph • Marine Collection • Welcome to the Ulysse Nardin collection • main • Ulysse Nardin • Le Locle • Suisse • Swiss Mechanical Watch Manufacturer

Rolex
OFFICIAL ROLEX WEBSITE - Timeless Luxury Watches

Looking forward to hearing your responses


----------



## Dakota2cSRT4 (Jan 16, 2012)

MNam said:


> Hi, I've been reading these forums for a while and now I'm torn between two watches so I would love to hear what everyone thinks.
> I have a Tag carrera. So this watch would be just my second.
> 
> Ulysse Nardin
> ...


If that's the UN you're looking at, I say the Rolex. I am a fan of UN however not so much with the chronos...


----------



## jb68902 (Mar 1, 2012)

I think the Yachmaster, tbh, is not the best looking watch and I don't think it will age well.

I have seen and tried on the UN. You have to see it in person to appreciate the detail and quality. The quality of finish and the small details on the pushers and the bezel are fantastic. As well, the markers in the sub-dials are slightly raised so that the hands move underneath them. It creates a really cool effect. Anyways, I think the UN is more special and just a better looking choice. Go for the UN.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Go UN !!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I vote for Yachtmaster... The color of UN looks too ridiculous. Looks too colorful.


----------



## blakey (Mar 13, 2012)

Aesthetic wise, definitely Yachtmaster. Clean dial. UN have nice models, but not their chronos.


----------



## toph (Oct 12, 2008)

Go and try on the YM and your decision will be made. it classy and elegant and that little bit different from other Rolex


----------



## jb68902 (Mar 1, 2012)

I guess I'm in the minority here. However, you must see the UN in person. The pictures don't do it justice. The YM is just way too busy and the aesthetics are off. If you're going to get a more complicated Rolex, buy the Daytona. However, between the UN and YM, the UN is the better choice. The fit and finish on a UN is, in many cases, better than on a Rolex. 

Plus, the UN is less known by non-WIS. It will attract less unwanted attention and it won't be nearly as common as a the Rolex. In fact, the UNs are numbered right on the side of the case. I was at the AD, and the watch I saw was only in the hundreds. So, in terms of production numbers, the UN is a much rarer watch.


----------



## SergeyR (Jun 6, 2011)

UN for me , looks like everyone has Rolex this days , 
however UN not going to hold its value well ( if you care about it)


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

UN!


----------



## crasnavad (Mar 28, 2012)

UN heads down!


----------



## MNam (Mar 29, 2012)

I thought I'd follow up with some photos. I decided to go with the UN and am extremely happy with it! Thanks everyone for the input


----------



## jb68902 (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks so good! Wrist shots make it look so much better than official pictures.

I actually nearly bought the gold bracelet version of this watch in December. I later debated between the GMT Perpetual and a Patek Philippe Annual Calendar. Eventually, the PP won me over. However, Between my Rolex and the PP, I'm still in need of a sportish/diving chrono. I hope to pick up a SS version, like yours, later this year.

But I digress. The watch looks fantastic. Wear it in good health!


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

I am partial to the YM, I love mine. The UN looks cheap in comparison.


----------



## bar2020 (Jun 3, 2010)

In person, the UN Divers certainly don't look or feel cheap. Maybe you prefer the style or design of the Rolex, but I've never heard someone say a UN looks "cheap". The finishing is excellent, and definitely as good or better than a Rolex.


----------



## SteveOCM (Sep 30, 2012)

The UN hands down. 
Rolex's are a dime a dozen these days. Wouldn't catch me wear one. Very nice watch, though everyone has one or wants one.


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

Probably made a decision by now --- but if not --- anything else is my choice! Neither of those appeal to me at all, might as well throw some diamonds on either and complete the loudness look.

And to the post above, oddly enough, a co-worker who likes watches but isn't so much a WIS actually called the UN his old boss wears 'cheap-looking' today. I wouldn't go that far, I just think a lot of the designs are too loud for me.


----------



## Ashgard (Sep 20, 2012)

I tend to agree that the UN is too loud. between the 2 i would go for the YM.



tigerpac said:


> Probably made a decision by now --- but if not --- anything else is my choice! Neither of those appeal to me at all, might as well throw some diamonds on either and complete the loudness look.
> 
> And to the post above, oddly enough, a co-worker who likes watches but isn't so much a WIS actually called the UN his old boss wears 'cheap-looking' today. I wouldn't go that far, I just think a lot of the designs are too loud for me.


----------



## OntheRoad (Jul 19, 2012)

For me, the UN just barely crosses the line for what is "too much" in terms of my comfort zone for boldness -thus I would wear it, probably. But on the other hand, I would probably never wear a YM either. Rolex, and the YM in particular come off as gaudy and overdone. Although, the white-faced version someone posted before looked OK. I just can't stand those horrendous gold bracelet/case with the blue face. Yuck!


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Neither one, but that's just my opinion and taste! Congratulation though on picking the one that sang to you.

Cheers!


----------



## Thieaux (Oct 17, 2012)

I know im new here, but my vote goes UN all the way, the attention to details matters to me the most, yachtmasters are very common.. Congrats on a great buy.


----------



## GWGeorge (Jul 3, 2010)

MNam said:


> I thought I'd follow up with some photos. I decided to go with the UN and am extremely happy with it! Thanks everyone for the input
> 
> View attachment 707850
> 
> View attachment 707851


UN is one of the best out there. Looks good! They just make cool watches.


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

UN is in a different league than Rolex...UN is IMHO a cooler watch and, just, 'better' in all senses, but thats just my humble opinion.


----------



## SCSportsman (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## SCSportsman (Sep 6, 2012)

Partial to the YM


----------



## a_laksmana (Oct 23, 2012)

I like Seadweller more than the yacthmaster. But if its only between UN Maxi against Rolex Yachtmaster, I will get Yachtmaster.


----------



## rightrower (Feb 19, 2013)

Late to the thread but really think UN looks better in person than photo.


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow - zombie thread revival! But what the heck, I'd go for the UN.


----------



## hkwatchguy (Feb 17, 2013)

I can't say I like the UN or the Rolex... whats wrong with just a simple Submariner or DSS? The timing bezel is more or less a chrono without the clutter.


----------

